# Bathtub - standing water but not a drain problem!



## kennon123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi there -

* Standing Water in bathrub due to uneven bathtub surface; now rusting! *

Hi -

Our house has a Briggs bathtub that must have warped or something because the bottom is uneven. The water drains well for the most part, but in the center of the tub, there is a sort of 'dip' where water collects and won't drain on its own. We have to push the water into the drain to get rid of the water or else it will just sit there forever.

There are small rust stains where the water sits. Is there anything that can be done about the even even bathroom floor? 
I'm sure I can figure out a solution to get rid of the rust, but I'd rather get to the bottom of the issue because I know we aren't going to remember to get rid of the water each time someone uses the shower.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks!​


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tubs have a built in slope in the bottom.
If I had to guess, someone when setting the tub used way to much mortar under it to bed it in, or it was flexing and someone may have tried using expanding foam and used way to much.
Either way there is no way to fix it without removing the tub.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you have a company come in and put a tub liner in that tub?


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats a 70.00 Dollar tub, most likely installed without the proper support the enamel is gone and the steel is rusting, recommend replacing.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

either it was defective from the start...or it was an improper install....replace tub ....ben sr:thumbsup:


----------

